# Help with Truecrypt



## Cachorrita (May 1, 2013)

Because I am a complete idiot who should never be allowed around a computer, I followed instructions on how to create a hidden volume on my Asus laptop from the instructables site, using TrueCrypt. Was enormously proud of myself that I managed to create it and my pride came crashing down as I now can't access it, and I can't get on the TrueCrypt forum as I have a gmail account. And because I really am a complete nonce I've assigned about 80GB to it that I could really do with getting back! All the posts that I've managed to see have been no bloody help as I'd need a degree in computer science to understand them.

Bearing this in mind when replying to me, what happens is this:

- I can see the hard drive in diskmgmt.msc - lovely.
- Open TrueCrypt, select Device (\Device\Harddisk0\Partition4)
- Select Mount
- It asks me for a password. Now I'm not sure if this is for the outer volume or the hidden volume, but let's say for example it's for the outer volume so I put that in.
- Get an error message saying 'Warning - the host file/device is already in use!' Blah blah about ignoring it. Continue mounting - I say yes
- Get another error message saying Cannot mount volume. The host file/device is already in use. Attempt to mount without exclusive access failed as well.
- Go back a step and try it using the hidden volume password, nothing.
- Close down diskmgmt.msc - still doesn't work

I've tried it with the internet switched off, I've tried it with the anti-virus switched off - still doesn't work.

The drive is not assigned a number - I've tried it with that too and guess what?! Doesn't work.

I'd just like to undo what I've done and get the storage back on the machine.

Help please!!


----------

